# Classic wand spits during boiler warm ups?



## Franks (Mar 27, 2013)

My machine is brand new and it's always done this, even with the panerello.

The video shows the machine after being on for 20 minutes. I've since realised that it starts to spit like this upon boiler warm up cycles. Once the boiler warm up cycle clicks off, the spitting subsides until the boiler goes back into a warm up cycle again.






All those water droplets on the side of the jug are from it's 20 minute of warm up operation with the steam knob fully shut off. It's not a great deal of water that will puddle from the wand, but is this generally what they all do or do I have a faulty pressure seal somewhere related to the wand or from the boiler? The steam knob is tight enough so it's not that. Is there a part that is obviously broken and in need of replacement or should I return it for exchange?

Thanks


----------



## tcr4x4 (Jan 2, 2013)

Mine does it too, dunno if its normal or not though!


----------



## Franks (Mar 27, 2013)

Thanks for that. After a little internet research it seems loads of Classics have this issue, even after changing the steam valve and that it's purely a characteristic, albeit a crap one. I did read an interesting article with someone complaining the same issue on a Baby and the remedy was a simple lid off and re-calibration of the steam valve by adjusting a cir-clip with the steam knob fully open to effectively rest the fully closed position.

I'll have a look.


----------



## gaggiamanualservice.com (Dec 22, 2009)

they wont spit or drip unless the seal had gone inside, it is not a servicable part though, the baby fix is a simple one, totally different valve though

mark


----------



## tcr4x4 (Jan 2, 2013)

Mines only 2 months old though, pretty crap seals if they only last that long.


----------



## Franks (Mar 27, 2013)

Mine leaked from day one. Brand new.

They are crap judging by the complaints on the net where practically all of them leak. My advise now would be to put up with it as a new valve is as likely to leak as the one being replaced. I removed mine the other day and gave it a Puly bath incase there was some rubbish left over from the manufacturing process causing the seal to not seat properly. It still spits upon boiler warm up.

It's now the only drawback for me with this machine.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Franks said:


> Mine leaked from day one. Brand new.
> 
> They are crap judging by the complaints on the net where practically all of them leak. My advise would be to put up with it as a new valve is as likely to leak as the one being replaced.


Not good at all. Owned three Classics over the last 10-12 years none of which leaked but they were 'pre-Philips' - don't know if that made a difference.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

I would appear that the valve they now use is different, possibly in material as the new one is silver in colour and the old one is brass, possibly a cheaper version on the newer models.


----------



## Steve_S_T (Dec 7, 2012)

If you dig around on this forum you'll see a couple of old posts of mine detailing my journey through 2 Classics with dripping wands. If it drips enough that you get a puddle and so need something to catch the water then in my opinion it's simply wrong, certainly not a fault that I was prepared to tolerate, which is why, after exchanging the first dripping machine, I returned my second for refund then stumped up a bit of extra cash for a second hand Heavenly.

Steve.


----------



## osrix (Feb 15, 2013)

Yeah mine does it too, but just as it warms up (first cycle) I open the steam valve and let out the water on to a cloth, close it again and no more spitting or dripping throughout the rest of the warm up.

For me its a simple habit I got into when i owned my Cubika as it did the same thing. I always assumed it was caused by condensation build up in the wand as the machine heats from cold. It doesn't happen if I turn off the machine for a couple of hours and then back on again.

Ive never found it an issue, but I guess for some it might be.


----------



## Franks (Mar 27, 2013)

Interesting! Do you open the steam valve during the first boiler cycle with the steam button on or just simply open the valve to remove the condensation?

Thanks


----------



## osrix (Feb 15, 2013)

Hi Franks, I just switch on, then after a couple of mins open the steam valve, I dont turn on the switch. I always figured it was either condensation, residual water left over from the steam, OR could be that - I closed the valve when it was hot, since then its cooled and now not seated adequately. So by opening the valve I get rid of the water that has started to come through as it heats and by closing it re-seat the valve. which ever one it it is has always worked for me.

Hope that makes sense!


----------

